# canning BBQ sauce



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

We just opened a jar of Mustard style BBQ sauce that I put up back in February 2010. It was excellent!

Contrary to what I had been told by many people, there is no sign of rust or anything detrimental on the lid or inside the jar.

Now I have to start cooking off a bunch more because I only have 5 pints left!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never had lids to rust. Maybe after 20 years. My stuff generally does not make it past a year old.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if it has rust I'd say it leaked not having a good seal ... properly canned it should have a vaccuum ... if they cool to fast they will boil over and that can cause a leak by leaving crud on the rim of the jar ...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I opened a pressure canner before it got all of the pressure off it. The jars of green beans boiled out and screwed it all up. I had to add new flats and and bring the pressure back up and let all the pressure off before I removed the lid. 

If your canned stuff loses the seal you better pitch it. You can easily die if you get botcholism. Nothing to mess with.

I have never seen a flat rust thru on anything except some old jars grandmaw had for 20 plus years left in the root cellar after she died. We dumped the contents and kept the jars. They never go bad.

Darin


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Buy Chinese lids! Lead doesn't rust!


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Buy Chinese lids! Lead doesn't rust!


Could go find some of the old jars... The glass lids with the red rubber sealing gasket and galvanized ring.


----------

